# G20, B13/b14/b15... is it all the same sized brake bolting.(caliper mounting)?...



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I was wondering what all the ad22vf can fit on.. without modifications... ive heard from a few sources that most nissan brakes are built the same way.. and i was thinking that if the ad22's fit on the G20... and the 300zx 26mm quad piston calipers fit on the G20.. those AD22vf rotors are 26mm thick.. and im sure theres a buttload of other rotors that will work.. ive been doing some massive searching.. (ive also found that a rear DIsk conversion from fastbrakes from the civic will fit the 200sx.. even though it would need diff brake cables (I think).. but the adapter plate will fit... 


Im waiting until i can afford some test aluminum Z32 26mm calipers.. hell, id even take some that are screwed up, and dont even function anymore, just to test fit/beta fit.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

if you put 300zx brakes on a b14 you will be my God.....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you may call me god..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the Z32 300ZX N/A calipers will not work on anything but the Z32 N/A rotors. It is a 5 lug with the dimensions of 280mm x 26mm and a total height - from the wheel mating surface to the inside of the rotor - of 54mm. The G20 P10 & P11 share the front rotor with the U13 Altima and the 4 lug 91-on S13 with dimensions of 280mm x 22mm and total height of 49.2mm. The NX2000 B13 has a 257mm dia. x 26mm thick rotor with a total height of 45mm. 
Even with custom brackets, the correct wheel to clear the caliper and a brake hose fitting adapter you still may not have the correct pad contact on the 257mm rotor plus the rotor hat may not clear the caliper. An option may be to redrill a Z32 N/A 280mm rotor to go on a 4 lug like they do for 240s and then check the clearances all around. 
For the rear I would do a NX2000 258mm x 9mm conversion or a big brake rear upgrade to a UK N16 Almera with a 278mm x 10mm conversion.

Troy


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well see, what i was thinking.. how many cars have rotors?.. ok.. how many cars use 4 lugs?... alot.. so one car out there has 4 lug, 280 mm rotors.. but hell, i wonder how much it would be to get them re-drilled.... if not that much.. shit, a 300zx upgrade may be a comin soon


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

If you do get it done i would like to see pics because i got this same idea not to long ago but was going to re-drill the rotors if i did it


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

well ive being doing some research and 280mm is 11 inches exactly. so if the fastbrakes 11 inch rotors for the b14 kits are 26mm thick wouldnt those work if fastbrakes would sell them seperatly.


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok i found out from brian hasty of fast brakes that the 11 inch rotors are 23mm thick but when your talking mm's thats not a big difference in size just shim the pads and there you go....i think it would work


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

oh yeah and they are sloted and cross-drilled for 75 each


----------



## NicholasJB1996 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a P11 Primera and I'm wondering if I can just replace the drum brakes with disc brakes and if so will that also include the park brake?


----------

